# Coding Jobs



## IndepCoder (Nov 19, 2013)

There is a shift in the coding job market as I see it, more and more Nurses and other credentialed Staff are moving into the Healthcare Information Management /Coding Field, with all the changes in Coding and requirement changes, ICD-10 wow its seems tougher than ever, 
I don't know what road to take or what degree to obtain.

Now with the year ending I will have to wait until next March to take an exam to up my career and job hunt.

I have passed so many on line test for remote work and still no hire, having a CASCC is wonderful but it limits the job opportunities most employers want CCS or CPC no matter what the job.

Well best of luck to us all as we do what we love to do...


----------



## sheardmd (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm not sure what you are looking for but I work remote for T-System Revenue Cycle + and I know that they are hiring right now.  I just work p/t since I already have a full-time job, but I think that they are hiring for full and part-time right now.  Their test was very straight-forward and not tricky.  I have only worked there for 2 weeks, but really like it so far.


----------



## jfuller39 (Nov 20, 2013)

*T-System*

Melissa,

Can you tell me more about T-systems? I applied on their website but haven't heard back from them. I have my CPC but am in the same boat as the person who posted the initial thread in this discussion. I have taken quite a few assessments and yet.....it can be quite discouraging at times. I just want to work! 

Thanks,

Joy


----------



## sheardmd (Nov 20, 2013)

They do facility ER coding and professional coding.  I work under contract so I do have to provide my own computer, books, and internet access.  I am not sure if their full-time coders and auditors have to do the same.  I do coding both physican and facility for a children's hospital ER.  You can send me a private message if you want any further details.


----------

